# Cleaning up a stone wall



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

not sure will get more traction in Landscaping or elsewhere, but I'm looking to clean up a white (Texas) stone wall and pressure washing isn't getting the grime off. The discoloration is from rain runoff and organic matter (trees) as well as not getting good sunlight. 


Can anyone recommend a product? The pressure washing took off the top layer, but the rest is embedded in the stone. with a 15 degree nozzle blast, I was removing/etching some of the softer stones.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

The house (with gutters) is on the left of this picture while the wall in question is on the right. A “floating”/backlit ipe fence is going on the wall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try a product called "30 second outdoor cleaner".

Mix it up, spray it on, let it set and rinse.

Have cleaned lots of walls with mildew/algae and other crud that other cleaners wouldnt touch.

Hardware store or HD should have it.

Buy the big jug that you have to mix.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I read some reviews on the HD site and it sounds like a great product, can't wait. 

thx for the tip Griz!


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I’ve heard it will kill plants if you’re not careful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

update: it did a good job of dissolving green/algae residue on the wall, which could then be washed off with the hose, but didn't do anything for the discoloration. I've moved on past this point-HO understands.


----------



## MoArk Willy (Nov 28, 2019)

A couple of things come to mind.
You mentioned a power washer. Invest in a rotary head if you do not have one. Makes a world of difference in most cleaning jobs.
The other is muriatic acid. A diluted solution is used on brickwork to remove mortar and clean up the face. May be worth a try.
Eye protection and rubber gloves are a must.
If you go that route, try in a small area to see the results. You may have to do the entire wall if it makes that big of difference.


----------

